# Made redundant, starting new job in notice period?



## tester1 (11 Oct 2012)

I have been made redundant.

I have got a new job. 

I will not get my p45 until 2 wks after I start my new job. 

Am I right in saying that the only downside for me is that I will get taxed crazily on my first pay packet?


----------



## Setanta12 (11 Oct 2012)

Correct (but the taxed-crazily part is only a possibility).

Do you have any redundancy-payments coming to you ? If so, don't leave old job before your actual redundancy-date.


----------



## tester1 (11 Oct 2012)

I have agreed my redundancy package and signed papers and this is coming to me ..................


----------



## tester1 (11 Oct 2012)

?????? is that ok?


----------



## becky (11 Oct 2012)

You will be put on emeregncy tax if you don't produce a p45 or send in tax credits.

If you are put on Emergency tax, you will get temp tax credits for one month, so it looks like you will be fine.


----------



## tester1 (11 Oct 2012)

Thanks a million for replies really appreciate it


----------



## elcato (11 Oct 2012)

If you are paid minthly you may have your p45 before pay roll is administrated.


----------



## Black Sheep (11 Oct 2012)

Not sure what you mean when you say you have signed the papers that say "it's coming to me". 
Is this statutory redundancy?.  If so do not sign the form until you have cash in hand (not just a promise)


----------

